# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Đi Sài Gòn, mua gì ở đâu về làm quà cho người thân?

## lequyen889

Một thoáng du lịch Sài Gòn, du khách không thể quên ghé thăm những khu du lịch và những khu chợ thú vị lâu đời mang đậm nét văn hóa truyền thống của dân tộc Việt Nam. Thật vậy Sài Thành là nơi có rất nhiều chơ nổi tiếng từ rất lâu đời như chơ Bến Thành, chợ An Đông, chợ Bà Chiểu, chợ Tân Định...



Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố, chợ Bến Thành là một nơi được rất nhiều du khách chọn lựa là điểm tham quan đầu tiên khi đặt chân đến thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Được xây dựng từ năm 1912 cho đến năm 1914 thì hoàn thành. Chợ Bến Thành có 4 ô cửa và bốn tháp cổng có gắn chiếc đồng hồ lớn nhìn ra 4 con đường tại quận 1. Một điều đặc biệt chính là công chính cửa chợ hiện nay thường được dùng là biểu tương và là điểm du lịch tiêu biệt nhất cho du khách nước ngoài.



Chợ Bến Thành hiện nay có hơn 3000 sạp hàng hóa với chất lượng tốt nhất, bán sỉ và lẻ từ thực phẩm, vật dụng cần thiết hằng ngày, cho đến những món trang sức và những vật dụng xa xỉ khác. Không những thế du khách dễ dàng tìm thấy những khu hàng hoa sớm sớm đã tấp nập người xem hoa, chọn cho mính những bong hoa tươi tắn nhất. Và đến trưa thì hầu như vẫn còn rất nhiều du khách tấp nập tham quan và giao dịch.



Về đêm chợ Bến Thành mới thực sự là một chợ đêm nổi tiếng, tạo một thương hiệu mà không du khách nào không biết đến. Với những chiếc đèn LED làm nổi bật trung tâm chợ Bến Thành, hai bên hông là những gian hàng với những món đồ trang trí, hàng quán ăn hết sức dân dã dành cho du khách. Điểm đặc biệt thú vị thu hút du khách chính là những món ăn từ khắp cả nước đều hội tụ tại chợ đêm Bến Thành mang đến một sức sống mới hết sức mãnh liệt. Như bún bò Huế, chả, bún chả Hà Nội,… và cho đến những tô mì Quảng thơm nồng. Du khách vẫn được tận hưởng những cảm giác thật tuyệt vời như đang dùng những thực phẩm tại chính gốc của ẩm thực đó.



Một khu chợ lớn sau chợ Bến Thành dành cho du khách tham quan chính là chợ Tân Định. Với sự hình thành và được xây dựng vào năm 1926 thì chợ Tân Định hiện nay được xem như là một di tích lịch sử của Sài Gòn. Cổng chính được thiết kế rất đẹp và nổi bật tạo một mặt tiền thật tráng lệ cho cảnh chợ tại đường Hai Bà Trưng.

Với những ngành nghề kinh doanh chính là thực phẩm tươi sống, hàng quán ăn uống lâu đời cũng phong phú với nhiều phong cách ẩm thực khác nhau trong nước và những loại thực phẩm khô trái cây, gian hàng hoa cũng rất nhiều. Những người dân Sài Gòn và du khách trong nước đều biết đến chợ Tân Định như một vựa vải khổng lồ không chỉ được bán trong lòng chợ mà còn xung quanh những ngôi nhà quanh chợ. Và cũng không khó cho bạn tìm những gian hàng, tiệm quần áo thời trang với rất nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng tại đây.



Ban đêm chợ Tân Định cũng nhộn nhịp đông vui không kém rất nhiều hình thức và những gian hàng món ăn phong phú cho thực khách. Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều dịch vụ phong phú khác xung quanh chợ Tân Định mà nhiều khi chợ Bến Thành không có.



Khi nhắc đến tham quan chợ tại Sài Thành thì quả thật không ai không nghỉ ngay đến chợ Bến Thành và chợ Tân Đinh, hai khu chợ nổi tiếng với nhiều mặt hàng phong phú và những phong cách ẩm thực đa dạng các vùng miền cho du khách chọn lựa. Nếu có dịp tham quan du lịch Sài Gòn thì bạn đừng quên ghé thăm hai khu chợ nổi tiếng này nhé.

----------


## ruandeyu2

Sài Gòn, mình cũng chuẩn bị vào đó làm  :Big Grin:

----------

